# عروض تقديمية عن علم المواد Presentations In Materials



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

اليوم عندى مجموعة من العروض التقديميه 
المختصرة المفيدة وهى بالعناوين الاتيه:​ 
Chapter 1 – Introduction to Materials Science and Engineering​ 
Chapter 2 – Atomic Structure​ 
Chapter 3 – Atomic and Ionic Arrangements​ 
Chapter 4 – Imperfections in the Atomic and Ionic Arrangements​ 
Chapter 5 – Atom and Ion Movements in Materials​ 
Chapter 6 – Mechanical Properties and Behavior​ 
Chapter 7 – Strain Hardening and Annealing​ 
Chapter 8 – Principles of Solidification​ 
Chapter 9 – Solid Solutions and Phase Equilibrium​ 
Chapter 10 – Dispersion Strengthening and Eutectic Phase Diagrams​ 
Chapter 11 – Dispersion Strengthening by Phase Transformations and Heat ​ 
Treatment​ 
Chapter 12 – Ferrous Alloys​ 
Chapter 13 – Nonferrous Alloys​ 
Chapter 14 – Ceramic Materials​ 
Chapter 15 - Polymers​ 
Chapter 16 – Composites: Teamwork and Synergy in Materials​ 
Chapter 17 – Construction Materials​ 
Chapter 18 – Electronic Materials​ 
Chapter 19 – Magnetic Materials​ 
Chapter 20 – Photonic Materials​ 
Chapter 21 – Thermal Properties of Materials​ 
Chapter 22 – Corrosion and Wear

http://www.4shared.com/dir/9390298/d...Materials.html

وكلمه المرور هى 



ALLAH


​​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

eng.m.mohsen قال:


> اليوم عندى مجموعة من العروض التقديميه
> 
> المختصرة المفيدة وهى بالعناوين الاتيه:​
> ​
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس eng.m.mohsen
ولكن الرابط إنتهت صلاحيته 

مشكور .​





The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## مصطفى ابودياب (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي لكن بالله عليك اعد رفع الملفات في مواضيعك لأني هذا ثاني موضع لك اجد روابطه لا تعمل وانا ارى انها مواضيع مفيده لذا نرجو منك اعادة رفعها


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## _mhefny (16 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر :68:


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح

جزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## nadum (28 مايو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح ,l
,ومششششششششششششششششششششششكور على كل حال


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mad_yugi88 (11 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط غير صالح أرجو إعادة الرفع


----------



## nadum (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح ,l
,ومششششششششششششششششششششششكور على كل حال*​


----------



## j46yhq001 (10 مارس 2012)

Utilizing a sponge,ugg boots sale, brush the outside of your footwear evenly with the combination till each stain or grime is removed" summarizes two characteristics result in the user driving snow boots,uggs sale, "Cup""As long as the winter,uggs, I once bought three pairs of different colors of snow,uggs for cheap, the daily wear and tear,http://www.uggsonlineoutletusa.com, but the U Desire is the nature of human beingWe provide UGG sheepskin Canada in several different types and colorsRelated articles： cheap ugg boots5 uggs3 bailey button uggs0


----------



## م.الدجيل (20 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=184336#ixzz1pgU51rAJ

*مشكور اخي لكن بالله عليك اعد رفع الملفات في مواضيعك لأني هذا ثاني موضع لك اجد روابطه لا تعمل وانا ارى انها مواضيع مفيده لذا نرجو منك اعادة رفعها*​​ 
​


----------



## barkatk86 (1 أبريل 2012)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح.......................*


----------



## korzaty (13 أبريل 2012)

الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح ,l​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (12 مايو 2012)

ارجو اي شخص يملك هذه العروض اعدة رفعهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

